# Ultra wide screen compatible PC games



## Falsepretty (Dec 20, 2013)

Hey everyone

I just recently bought a new ultra wide monitor (for work -- sometimes ), and I was wondering if there was a list somewhere or if anyone knew what games were compatible with 2560x1080. 

This is the monitor that I got!
[video=youtube_share;SrSfPdih93U]http://youtu.be/SrSfPdih93U[/video]


----------

